# Buck Option - CHF Merlot - What do you think? - ADDED Pic of my Doe



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 20, 2011)

So as you may remember, I am wanting to breed my unregistered Nubian (Nina) this fall.  I had been searching for a buck and happened upon this guy via CraigsList.

He will be 2 in May 2012.  I went and visited him this past weekend.  He is a really nice buck in disposition and I think rather nice looking also.  I have the owner's persmission to post his pictures and wanted to get your feedback.  Other thing to note, his babies this past year had spots.  

Updated to add:  I am breeding primarily for milk, but want to keep a doe if she has one.  I figure if I breed her to a nice buck, her babies will be more sellable.

EDITED TO ADD Pictures of Nina - It was getting dark, so they are not the best.  She is 1.5 years old.  










This picture is a good picture of his profile, however, the lighting is weird.  Sorry for his excited state, there was a doe near by and I don't know how to edit the picture.













So what do you think?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 20, 2011)

lol@ excited state.... He is pretty!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 20, 2011)

If you want honest opinions, IMO he's rather post legged in the back, but it could be just the pictures.    

Ugh, that just sounds so rude of me to say.  I really don't mean anything by it.  He's a pretty guy.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 20, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> If you want honest opinions, IMO he's rather post legged in the back, but it could be just the pictures.
> 
> Ugh, that just sounds so rude of me to say.  I really don't mean anything by it.  He's a pretty guy.


Definately, want your opinion.  When you say post legged in the back, can you explain a little more?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 20, 2011)

I was thinking everthing infront of his hips seems pretty nice, but he has a quit a bit of slope on his rump and something about his back legs was confussing me. I thought maybe the slope was throwing off his balance, but it may be the slope on his rump in combination with really posty back legs. 

With that said, I don't know a whole lot about what is most important with nubians, I am assuming structure is important, but I am sure history of milk production and mammary quality with in the blood-line is very very important.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, in this  picture of a boer, you can see it is post legged.  There is no angulation to his hind leg near the hocks, which can cause stress on his stifle and hock (rear leg joints).  It may be something he passes on to his kids.  Here is the ADGA breed standard page, which has pictures of a Nubian doe and you can compare her hind leg conformation to his.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 20, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I was thinking everthing infront of his hips seems pretty nice, but he has a quit a bit of slope on his rump


Yes, and that can cause kidding issues in does.   Sometimes it's so hard to find a buck that has all the qualities you want!  If you're going to be showing, then you have to be really picky.  If you're just looking for a utility animal, then you can be a little more forgiving if it's not something that would cause major issues.  Sometimes when you have limited choices, you just have to go with what you have.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 20, 2011)

Because he is ummm... excited... his rump angle and posty legs are more exaggerated than if he were standing relaxed.  BUT it is still postier than you probably want.  Can you maybe post a photo of your doe?  If she is angular and has a level rump I wouldn't worry so much about it.  Since you are breeding for milk, maybe check out his e-word (I can't spell it and I hate looking it up but it is the area where his udder would be if he was a doe).  Make sure it is nice and high and wide and open, and if you can look at his mother's udder, do so.  

A good reference thread that talks about the angles and e-word... http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5927

He is a really nice strapping lad though.  And flashy to boot


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 20, 2011)

I updated my original post to add pics of Nina.  It was getting late, so they are not the best.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 21, 2011)

See, your doe has much better angles and rump.  If you like him, he is what is available/affordable, and he improves the areas you are looking to improve, in my newbie opinion the postiness/rump angle wouldn't be a complete deal-breaker.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 21, 2011)

I love her coloring.


----------

